# Unique Tractor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Machinery Pete says this is the most unique tractor that he has seen.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/most_unique_tractor_ive_seen/


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link Vol, much appreciated. Hats off to Pete for the video.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't know if this is as much unique as it is bizarre....saw it on ebay today.....maybe it's a transvestractor. Click the pic to enlarge for full effects.

Regards, Mike

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1976-Ford-Tractor-and-Hay-Wagon-/151061508042


----------

